# silly tsuka (pic heavy)



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

so yesterday he went all psycho and tried to rip my fingers off for having the camera around. today, after clipping him yesterday, he's just wanting scritches.... such a silly boy


























his happy nibbles. these are gentle and he always does them when he gets scritches lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww he really loves his scritches  So cute


----------



## Riccochez (Jun 29, 2011)

Awwww..... how adorable!! My old cockatiel used to be just like that. Petting was his heroin, he couldn't get enough! lol

PS Im new, how do you post pictures so that they're directly visible?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you need a photobucket account. its free. go there, upload your photos and copy and paste the IMG code. paste it in your thread


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

oh my gosh so cute!!!!! Im glad that clipping helped calm him down. he is absolutely adorable!!!

@Riccochez you can upload pictures at photobucket.com and copy and paste the IMG code or you can just attach your pics by clicking the little paper clip thingy


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i hadnt expected it to work that fast... lol


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

What a silly boy! 
I'm glad clipping him worked, especially so quickly! He definitely looks like he's enjoying himself there.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Nevermind! This is the 1st! The other was the 2nd.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol haha well hes pretty demanding of those scritches and its hard to say no because he's so sweet when he wants them.


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

that's so true. 'Tiels are to scritches as cats are to nip.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tell me about it. i have to hide the catnip. they chew holes in the container.


lets hope tsuka doesnt shred the cage then to get those scritches


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

If we loved scritches as much as them, I'm pretty sure we'd go to extreme lengths


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thats it. im investing in a top quality diamond built cage! surely they wont escape for them now!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww he looks so fluffy and cute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and dusty! he needs a bath... maybe tomorrow.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I give mine a bath today only cookie enjoyed it lol


----------



## I-Love-Zeke (Feb 17, 2011)

Aww, he is precious!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

all had a bath today. only dally liked it lol but too bad they needed it 

and i love zeke, i know he is. we had a whole bonding moment last night where he gave me kisses and said good boy LOL i need to teach him good girl too so he can stop telling me im a boy


----------



## I-Love-Zeke (Feb 17, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> all had a bath today. only dally liked it lol but too bad they needed it
> 
> and i love zeke, i know he is. we had a whole bonding moment last night where he gave me kisses and said good boy LOL i need to teach him good girl too so he can stop telling me im a boy


aww, my Zeke is super sweet too Sounds like he has some gender confusion.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nah, he just learned how to say good boy. when he performs a trick thats usually what i say to him lol so he picked that up.


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

My second 'tiel does the same thing-- nibble gently-- whenever I scratch his head. In any case, great quality pictures and adorable cockatiel! Thank you for sharing.


----------

